# Hello from Morocco, from Europe By Lobster!



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello!

I've been a bit quiet recently, but not through any lack of internet access, we've been in Morocco and enjoying every minute of it!

We've met up with Catherine and Chris from The World is Our Lobster and set out to explore Morocco unaided. This is one of the great things about blogging in that we have met up with some great like minded people along the way. What a fantastic country Morocco is and the sheer number of vans here (mainly French) makes me wonder why we didn't tackle it sooner. Sure, there are some minor theatrics at the border, but that's all part of the fun!

You can read Catherine and Chris's account here: The World is Our Lobster - Morocco 

And our own posts on Morrocco as they are updated here: Europe By Camper - Morocco

We've even had chance to write a quick post about 3G Internet via our Maroc Telecom Dongle which has so far put 3G Internet in the UK to shame!

Wishing you all the very best for 2012!

Adam & Sophie
Catherine & Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Addie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been a bit quiet recently,


Yeah we know! We have been enjoying the peace! 

Do you really think those of us stuck in a grey, wet and freezing UK want to hear about you and team Lobster lording it up all over Africa in the sunshine? The only satisfaction I can gleam from your shenanigans is knowing your sunshine barbies will not be the same since I got smashed in the Dordogne in September and wrecked The Lobsters Barbie and Dinner service.

Now I know how everyone felt when I posted everyday for five months in the summer blabbing about what a great time I was having.

For that, everyone I am truly sorry!

Have fun you lot. Very very very Jealous!


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, well... Barry has said it all really. Are we jealous of the four of you? Yes we blooming well are!

    

All the best - don't get lost in the dunes (though Rob says they're not very big there).

Lesley & Rob


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just been to the market and bought a chicken - it was still clucking! Not now, though, it's roasting gently in the remoska although it was still warm when it went in! The girls were a bit squeamish about it, but it sure is fresh...

Only 20 degrees today, alas. Keep warm in Blighty...


Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

TishF650 said:


> Just been to the market and bought a chicken - it was still clucking! Not now, though, it's roasting gently in the remoska although it was still warm when it went in! The girls were a bit squeamish about it, but it sure is fresh...
> 
> Only 20 degrees today, alas. Keep warm in Blighty...
> 
> Chris


Oh well thats just it! Watching you two progress on your massive adventure is like reading Lord of the Flies! The progression from two timid reluctant adventurers to intercontinental wild campers is impressive enough but now it appears you have turned completely feral and are killing your own dinner!

Top marks! We expect the next update to include pictures of you two and Addie and Sophie dancing round the campfire in the Sahara with war paint on.

Keep it up, your blogs still give me hope!


----------

